

Michael Lewis on Daniel Kahneman, the Father of Behavioral Economics - aneil
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/12/michael-lewis-201112.print%22

======
billswift
This was linked several hours earlier;
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3219240>

